
Ask HN: How many of you founders are girls ?  - geekbabe
Well, I am one, about to quit my job tomorrow and planning to go full time on my iPhone development company (www.meraiphone.com). Just wondering what's the startup-girl-scene is like.
======
jeromec
The founder of Oneforty Laura Fitton was an individual female founder. I
particularly enjoyed that interview on Mixergy. <http://mixergy.com/oneforty-
laura-fitton/>

------
Towle_
Maybe it's just me, but I'd be more concerned with kicking ass than how many
other girls there are doing what you do.

~~~
andrew1
Maybe she feels that having an understanding of the demographics of the
industry she's working in (and possibly making contacts with whom she can
discuss issues she imagines they will have experienced) will help her to kick
ass.

~~~
fleitz
Echoing a the grandparent post, I'd spend time worrying about the demographics
of my customers, not the industry.

------
iamwil
Congrats on quitting your job!

------
zackham
clickable link <http://www.meraiphone.com>

------
mbrubeck
My friend Seema is CEO of a robotics/toy startup in Pittsburgh, which she co-
founded with other students from her grad program at CMU:

<http://www.interbots.com/>

------
jgrahamc
Good luck!

What does 'masala' mean in the context of an application?

~~~
raju
"Masala" is a Hindi work, which directly translated means "spice", like those
that you would add when cooking. It can also refer to a mixture of various
spices, with the mixture designed for a particular recipe in mind - like
Tandoori Chicken masala. Here it's not one, but a mix of spices that make up
the masala.

In this case, I think it applies in the same vein as the spice in "Spice
Girls" does. Another way to look at it to look at it a an interesting mix that
add flavor to something. For example, a common phrase you hear a lot in
Bollywood movies is "masala film" which essentially translates to a film with
a little of everything - humor, romance, musical.

In this regards, it would think it would be one or both of the above. Dunno if
that helped you or not ;-)

~~~
leif
"she who controls the masala"?

------
jacquesm
I made a loosely related poll a while ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=749617>

------
romland
Call me silly, but self-proclaimed hotness (your sig*) might work very well in
WoW, but I imagine less so here.

If I were you I'd change it.

(sig: Hot + Geek = me)

~~~
romland
I never intended for this comment to get to this level of ugliness. It doesn't
really matter now, but my intention with it was merely meant as a piece of
advice rather than an attack on OP's persona.

I realize this is bordering towards something that might still be slightly
taboo, but over the years online I have developed a slight allergy towards
women (or others pretending to be women) who use the very fact that they are a
woman as a leverage to get something rather than by merit. And hold on before
you judge me. My comment came from the fact that OP might not want to come
across as that type of person here or anywhere, in my eyes, or anyone elses.
So it was a friendly advice.

But when all is said and done, this got way off topic + a bit nasty and for
that I apologize.

~~~
geekbabe
I do not think you should apologize. I didn't think much before filling that
section.

It would indeed hurt me if I come across as that type of women. So, thanks for
the advice.

------
smokey_the_bear
I'm in a start up of three, I'm the only girl. None of my friends in other
start ups are girls.

------
angelhaze218
the start up girl scene is nonexistent, which is why it's awesome, it gives me
the advantage ( and the confidence) to talk to any venture capitalist, and
know am definitely making more of an impression than the next techie guy

------
saurabh
Seems like you are located in Mumbai! I am the cofounder of stareable.com
based in Lamington Road.

Very cool to see a Mumbaikar doing cool stuff like this. Would love to have a
chat with you sometime.

~~~
geekbabe
yes, definitely.

------
DanielBMarkham
Love the landing page.

~~~
geekbabe
Thanks. There were several friends who helped in designing though, I am still
learning.

------
lutorm
Is that "mera iphone" as in Swedish "more iphone"?

~~~
zaveri
"mera iphone" is Hindi for "my iphone"

~~~
lutorm
Aha.

------
paraschopra
Congratulations, are you based out of India?

~~~
geekbabe
yes, mumbai.

------
JangoSteve
Congrats. I'm not a girl, but my co-founder for my startup was (I say "was"
because I've since bought her out).

~~~
pavs
You guys got married?

------
seltzered
just curious, do you live in India? I wonder this because I'm curious how the
process is in making iphone apps from there. Do you get the same profit as us
developers from apple? Is it easier to make a living off of iphone development
due to lower cost of living there?

~~~
geekbabe
I guess the profit sharing is the same.

I can live pretty comfortably @ 300$ per month. That would mean no savings,
ofcourse. As of now, my apps aren't making that much. However, I have hardly
put any effort yet. Most apps are naive, unpolished and non-internationalized.

Now having quit my job, my first goal is to reach there.

------
fburnaby
Wouldn't it make more sense if your tagline was " _hot_ masala applications?"

------
silverlake
I thought chicks prefer to be called women.

